# Can you feed goats calf starter?



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I lost the calf I was feeding out and have a whole bag of calf starter left over. Can I feed this to the goats. Its the textured feed.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know what's in Calf starter...but my gut reaction is no


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

are you talking about a calf manna type product or a creep feed? both can be fed to goats but as with anything they need to adjust slowly to it. a calf manna type product is meant to be fed to calves when they aren't eating much to get them to wean earlier. it is super high protien and usually has fenugreek in it to stimulate appetite and is usually a pinkish color. it is fed as a supplement to other feeds later in life to many species but cannot be fed in large amounts. a creep feed is usually medicated to manage cocci and is a high fiber (usually 15% or more) it is fed as a sole ration and is most closely compared to the TMR (total mixed ration) that is often called goat chow.

want to add that I would steer you away from the creep feed type products. maybe for the same reason you lost your calf. they are usually poor ingredients that can vary from bag to bag.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Its the high quality creep feed. No, we lost him because he was weak from the beginning. He never got colostrum and I got him from a sale barn. He was weak from the beginning and I did all I could do but as soon as the first cold snap came he went. So would I be able to feed this to them?


----------



## reicheru (May 16, 2008)

I'm not going to say yes or no... BUT... a couple months ago I asked the fiance to pick me up a 50lb bag of Calf Manna... he came home with calf starter. I fed it mixed in with their goat feed without any problems.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

I have fed calf starter with no problems- it usually has deccox or some other coccidia med in it.


----------



## lyceum (Oct 20, 2006)

I know several breeders that feed calf starters (high quality) to their kids and have for years without any problems. One of these breeders had a doe kid win reserve national champion several years ago.

Carisa


----------



## jil101ca (Jul 2, 2007)

i fed mine calf starter when weaning and then beef ration ( no goat ration available here) without problems.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Learn something new every day!


----------

